# Solved: burn process failed



## alsa (Nov 27, 2008)

hi guys! i've been experiencing problems burning dvd.s.
i am using nero 7 and had the message burn process failed. i tried nero 8 and had the same problem. i used intervideo an hitachi dvd burner and eventually changed to use a LG but i still have the same problem. my machine is a dell , optiplex 755. any help?


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

What DVDs are u using? I hope its of good quality. You can try CDBurnerXP Pro for burning and see if it works for you. its free.


----------



## alsa (Nov 27, 2008)

thank you for replying. i'm using a hitachi dvd burner and and an LG re-writer.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

burn failure is mainly caused by faulty media or you have not refragged the hdd for some time. moving copying and deleting files causes defragmentation of the HDD..there for the buffer can not maintain the correct level of data in the burning software.


----------



## alsa (Nov 27, 2008)

johnebadbak said:


> burn failure is mainly caused by faulty media or you have not refragged the hdd for some time. moving copying and deleting files causes defragmentation of the HDD..there for the buffer can not maintain the correct level of data in the burning software.


thank you johnebadbak ! but i have formatted the HD and installed another sofrtware (CDXP pro) that i downloaded from the net but to no avail.still the burn process is failling. i don't know what to do.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

johnebadbak said:


> burn failure is mainly caused by faulty media or you have not refragged the hdd for some time. moving copying and deleting files causes defragmentation of the HDD..there for the buffer can not maintain the correct level of data in the burning software.


I've never found that to be the case with newer systems, My HD's are packed and I only defrag about 3 times a year.


----------



## alsa (Nov 27, 2008)

alas ! that's the case. i have moreover found out that the machine cannot copy files when i'm trying to copy them to the hard drive (music or video filles). is it possible that the hard drive is faulty? should i replace it?


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

What error are u getting?


----------



## alsa (Nov 27, 2008)

burning process failed. no other message.


----------



## alsa (Nov 27, 2008)

i am now trying to install windows XP service pack 2 but it's failling.i've changed the cd a couple of time but this did not help. i have this message :windows has shut down to prevent damage to your computer. an error has been detected in your hardware.if this is the first time you see this message try to restart and check for viruses. uninstall any newly installed hardware or software. disable the bios memory. this approximately the message i'm having.


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

Was this an error on a blue screen? It might be what is called as the Blue Screen of Death. If so, please note the error number that you get, and other information too.


----------



## alsa (Nov 27, 2008)

CapriAnupam said:


> Was this an error on a blue screen? It might be what is called as the Blue Screen of Death. If so, please note the error number that you get, and other information too.


as i said before i'm having a message which is approximately this: an error has been detected and windows has shut down to prevent any damage to your computer. remove any newly installed hardware or software and check for viruses.
error number: 0x0000007b(0x7a10524,0xc0000034.0x00000000)


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

it sounds like faulty ram


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

That error may be caused by boot sector virus, or a faulty device driver, or other hardware issue. Maybe someone else will tell u more about it. 
Which antivirus have u got?


----------



## alsa (Nov 27, 2008)

i am using kaspersky internet security 2009. and also i changed my ram recently but still have the same problem. how do i get rid of boot sector virus if this is the case?


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

You can do a RAM test with the memtest tool available here:
http://www.memtest.org/

It may or may not be due to boot sector virus.. but still you can do a check with Avira Boot Sector Virus Remover tool available here:
http://www.free-av.com/en/tools/9/avira_boot_sector_repair_tool.html

Any other hardware changes u did recently? If yes, then check whether proper drivers are installed for them.


----------



## nessyguin (Oct 20, 2006)

alsa said:


> alas ! that's the case. i have moreover found out that the machine cannot copy files when i'm trying to copy them to the hard drive (music or video filles). is it possible that the hard drive is faulty? should i replace it?


Were you copying these files from your DVD drive ? As you have tried different software for writing to the DVD drive and have sucessfully formatted the hard drive it's rapidly narrowing down to a faulty DVD drive .


----------



## alsa (Nov 27, 2008)

thank you once again to all of you who are trying to help me. no i do not think the drive is faulty. I've just downloaded the avira boot sector wizard. i will also try to do a ram test as suggested.


----------



## alsa (Nov 27, 2008)

yesterday i installed a boot sector anti virus (avira) that i downloaded from the net ran. i had this message : initDisk
panic
more than two fnodes are requested at the same time
system halted. what does it mean?


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

How had u run the avira antivirus ? Which exe did u run ?


----------



## alsa (Nov 27, 2008)

first i burned the image file on a CD that i used as a boot CD i then went to the set up and configured the computer to boot from it. it was the program Avira boot sector virus remover .


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

So it autoran or did u ran any exe.... i think u can run that antivirus from inside windows too.. by running the antivir exe . In readme , its explained.


----------



## alsa (Nov 27, 2008)

can,t find the antivir. exe


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

I rechecked the link. They have changed their program i think. Earlier they had a zip file which contained DOS exe, and another exe for an interface. Now it just contains an exe to write an image on the disc.

Anyways, what antivirus you have on your system? If you have Avast, then it has the capability to scan the boot sector. So you can set it to scan on boot... and it will scan on startup.

Did you do the RAM test ?


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

Recently a new freeware program has been released, which will tell u what drivers are caushing a PC crash. So you can use this program to find out whats causing the blue screen.

The program is WhoCrash , available for download from here:
http://www.resplendence.com/downloads

And you can read about it here:
http://www.donationcoder.com/Forums...f0khn0s74btk0&topic=16215.msg142601#msg142601


----------



## alsa (Nov 27, 2008)

hi precious people ! all my best wishes for this new year at the door to all you guys. i sincerely thank all of you who tried to help solve my problem.
(burning process failed) which at the current point solved. i feel so stupid but i have to tell you how. there might some other people in a similar situation. i went to dell web site and explain the problem and it happened to be a configuration problem. here is what i did : i booted the computer , pressed F2 to enter the set up then open the drives tab , then sata operation and i chose the option legacy , saved the changes and exited .
i rebooted the machine and try and everything worked like magic. so please forgive if there was a detail i missed to give you to enable you to help more efficiently. i am a beginner in computers. once again thank you and happy new year.


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey alsa... thanks for the wishes and Happy New Year to you too .

And glad that your problem has been solved now. Thanks a lot for sharing the solution with us. It will definitely help others with similar problem.

Please do mark the thread as solved, by clicking the "solved" button on the upper left .


----------



## alsa (Nov 27, 2008)

message received. thank very much indeed


----------



## alsa (Nov 27, 2008)

hi! this is alsa again .i have another problem. i have an interactive cd (for a+ tutorial) but when i insert it in the computer the display is so small that i am unable to learn with it . i dropped the screen resolution to 600x480 yet it did not help. what can i do?


----------

